# exotic wood suppliers in australia



## servantofthestorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello, i currently get all my wood posted from overseas, postage becomes very costly.

Does anyone have some good australian suppliers i could try? Thankyou


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Josh, I did a quick search for you and came up with:

Australian Hardwood Network

Possibly some of these addresses and numbers may help you narrow your search down.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

servantofthestorm said:


> Hello, i currently get all my wood posted from overseas, postage becomes very costly.
> 
> Does anyone have some good australian suppliers i could try? Thankyou



Hi Joshua

Sorry, I just saw your post.

I would try:

*Trend Timbers*

located at
*Lot 1 Cunneen Street
Mulgrave, (near Windsor)
NSW 2756 *

*trendtimbers*.com.au

They have a great range of hardwoods and also sell in small box lots.

Also carry a range of project materials.

I travel all the way from Liverpool as Big B does not carry a worthwhile range.

I feel sure they will be at the "Working With Wood" show at the Fox complex in June.

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Joshua<

I just found out that Trend Timbers have moved slightly......

From the OZ Woodworking forum........

"Just got a Newsletter from Trend Timbers

The big news for RB & AJ Clark Pty Ltd trading
as Trend Timbers is our forthcoming move from
these premises which we have occupied for
twenty seven years. We relocate on 23rd April
2010 to 15 Railway Road North, Mulgrave 2756,
which is about 750metres from our current
position. We have built a factory and offices and
will be putting up a sign to advise the move on
the new building, which is very visible from the
flood free access road from Richmond to
Windsor; “Hawkesbury Valley Way”. For a map
showing the new premises please see
attachment.
Richard Clark"

James


----------

